# Cell phone coverage up Poudre canyon



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

Is there any coverage up Poudre canyon? 

thanks


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

There's supposed to be coverage up near the Rustics by the fire station for Verizon. I stopped a few weeks ago and got nothing. My friend stopped an hour later during shuttle and was able to download e-mail. Both Verizon customers.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

NO - but you can sometimes get texts in and out, requires less of a signal. A good thing to know in an emergency if you can't get cell coverage -a text just might make it out.


----------



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks. I am supposed to be on call this weekend and I am trying to figure out if I can still be "reachable" if I go run laps on lower mish...


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Drive out to close to Ted's and you'll get bars.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't count on it. If "on Call" for you is available within 30 minutes give them the Mish # and tip the bartender. If "on Call" is immediately available, don't go past Ted's place.


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

If you are with Verizon you can get coverage up to picnic rock! Any farther up the canyon is a no go.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

i got tmobile and i don't get anything till past goat hill like a mile or so SE of teds. pretty much gotta be able to see into town. but my phone sucks ever since i ran it over with my RV


----------



## afox (May 10, 2004)

There is service at the new fire station in rustic, I have used my phone there in the past 2 weeks. It is not a typical cell phone tower, its some sort of micro tower and only works if you are parked right in front of the building and in the right spot. You would never notice it and it will not work if you are just driving by on hwy 14. Thanks to Marty for pointing this out on the poudre rock report as otherwise I would have never known...


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

afox said:


> ...only works if you are parked right in front of the building and in the right spot.


Where's this special spot? I pulled into the parking lot and stopped and got nothing for bars. Even moved around the parking lot hoping to get something.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*This get my vote for the worst thread ever on the Buzz.*


----------



## afox (May 10, 2004)

try getting out of your car and walking around the outside of the building until you pick something up. 

canada, this 100 sq ft of cell service is a far stretch from cell phone service for the poudre canyon, and for safety reasons its not a bad idea to know where phones are in the canyon...


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

afox said:


> try getting out of your car and walking around the outside of the building until you pick something up.
> 
> canada, this 100 sq ft of cell service is a far stretch from cell phone service for the poudre canyon, and for safety reasons its not a bad idea to know where phones are in the canyon...


Yeah, you got to get out of your car to get a bar or two... it's there, and I've made a number of calls...

-Marty


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

afox said:


> canada, this 100 sq ft of cell service is a far stretch from cell phone service for the poudre canyon, and for safety reasons its not a bad idea to know where phones are in the canyon...


Exactly!

Thanks for the info... nice to know, for when you need to know! Though, I hope I never need to know.


----------

